# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Actros, heavy-duty truck, Mercedes-Benz Group AG, automotive corporation, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Mercedes-Benz Group AG

mercedes-benz-trucks.com/en_GB/models/new-actros.html

Mercedes-Benz Actros on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The new Mercedes-Benz Actros 2019 | Trailer

Published on Sep 5, 2018




> The new Actros – the safest, most efficient and best connected truck ever. Just in time for the IAA Commercial Vehicles Show (20 to 27 September 2018), Mercedes-Benz Trucks unveils the brand’s new flagship.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Actros (2019): Intelligent Driving Experience

Published on May 16, 2019




> The new Mercedes-Benz Actros (2019) – intelligent driving experience. This heavy-duty vehicle stands for next level trucking.

----------

